

OS X Lion Allows Running Multiple Copies on the Same Machine (Virtualization) - guptaneil
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/07/01/os-x-lion-allows-running-multiple-copies-on-the-same-machine-virtualization/

======
mahrain
With 29$ for what used to be called a "family pack" and a permissive license
regarding virtualisation, it almost seems like Apple is taking a very
different position regarding the Mac OS. That it's a way to sell Macs, not to
make more money.

------
tobylane
This would be useful, but even on my hdd I haven't the room. Features like
this are why we need ssd+hdd (unless they expect it for 500gb ssd macbook pro
and mac pros only).

